# Be cool!



## airelibre

I can see this one not having a satisfying answer, but anyway: what do you think is the best way of saying "Be cool" in Hebrew? The closest I can think of is תירגע but that is still way off, in terms of the exact meaning the phrase carries.
There are a few slightly different meanings this carries, but I'm mostly interested in a translation for number one.
1) "Be cool! Don't rush things' (subtext:act like you're in control and don't care)
2) "Be cool, don't snitch on us".
3) "Be cool, don't get angry".
4) "Be cool, don't get hotheaded, don't be loud".

(3 and 4 are almost interchangeable, 2 and 1 aren't)


----------



## AlonVi

the only translation i can think of for number one is "תהיה רגוע " or " תהיה שלו " as you said, or if to change the translation a bit but keeping the meaning same then - " קח את הזמן, אל תמהר ".
so no, there is no better translation for that one, at least not one i can think of . That's why we also say " תהיה קול ". i believe it won't sound weird at all at most cases, especielly coming from a non-native..


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks for your suggestions. I think they sound fairly good but it's also good to hear that "cool" is well known.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> 1) "Be cool! Don't rush things' (subtext:act like you're in control and don't care)



If you want something slangy for pretending to be in control, then I'd suggest שחק אותה רגוע


----------



## ystab

1. Can you give another example for that meaning? If you mean by acting cool, so maybe תיראה רגוע or שחק אותה רגוע (more colloquial) would fit. You can also substitute רגוע for נונשלנט (though borrowed). 
2. Here I think most would use תהיה גבר or צא גבר.
3+4. תירגע would fit best.


----------



## airelibre

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> If you want something slangy for pretending to be in control, then I'd suggest שחק אותה רגוע



Yeah, thanks. What I find most important about translations (after accuracy) is that they are of the same level of speech. Obviously I can translate "be cool" by what I really mean but that wouldn't be very pleasing to me, because the "slangy" tone gets lost.


----------



## airelibre

ystab said:


> 1. Can you give another example for that meaning? If you mean by acting cool, so maybe תיראה רגוע or שחק אותה רגוע (more colloquial) would fit. You can also substitute רגוע for נונשלנט (though borrowed).
> 2. Here I think most would use תהיה גבר or צא גבר.
> 3+4. תירגע would fit best.



In English, nonchalant has a slightly negative connotation. Eg. He's nonchalant about his work. This sounds like he is lazy. Whereas "He's cool about his work" makes it sound like he is relaxed but in control. Does נונשלנט have that connotation?

שחק אותה רגוע seems a very good option for what I'm looking for.


----------



## ystab

I think in Hebrew, and guys, correct me if I'm wrong, its meaning tends to be more like without (much) worries or without (much) effort, especially if you tell someone to act nonchalantly.


----------



## Stifled

I would go with the following:

1) שחק אותה אדיש, אל תמהר
2) תהייה גבר, אל תלשין עלינו
3) קח את'זה בקלות, אל תתעצבן
4) קח את עצמך בידיים/ שלוט על עצמך/ תתאפס על עצמך, אל תתחמם


----------



## airelibre

Thanks for your suggestions, Stifled!


----------

